# Spark plug gap: NGK or factory recomended?



## Pachuco76 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello guys.. quick question here: Should I gap my plugs with the .044 as NGK recomends or as the manual says between .039 -.043? Just got new NGK's BKR5E-11 V-Power and new NGK wires......:newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should always follow what the FSM spec is. The NGK spec is more generic.


----------

